# 2 more westbranch lunker smallmouths



## mbass8dor (May 9, 2004)

Hello all,
Hit Westbranch from 11:30 am. until 5:30 pm. It was a nice day outside, Had a pretty good day of fishing!!!! Caught 2 lunker Smallmouths from shore, 1- 3#15 oz. and a 20" 4#3 oz. You had to slow your presentation down!!!! I took pictures of Smallmouths chasing shad into shore, But the picture size is too big to upload? But the Lunker pictures but one uploaded! This week will only get better, Hope you like the pictures!!!

Tom:B   s_11-8-2010_011.JPG[/img][/url]


----------



## BassCrazy (Oct 11, 2007)

Wow! Contratulations on those nice smallmouth.


----------



## brt16 (Jul 14, 2008)

mbass8dor,
Truly, a great day... Realizing that these fish are from an inland lake, what would be a good guess on their age...
Ron


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Very nice indeed Tom. You're tearing it up this Fall.


----------



## mbass8dor (May 9, 2004)

Thanks guys,
Westbranch continues to surprise me!!!!! Fished it again today from 10:30am. to 5:30 pm. What a beautiful day to be outdoors! Seen a flock of Turkey working the fallen acorns, Heard a Gobbler but didn't see him!!!! Well the Smallmouths were schooling today, It was difficult staying on the shad and Smallmouths from shore lol!!!! But I managed 5 bass, Including another 20" 4#9oz. Beauty!!!! They're really feeding, Just look how fat this smallmouth is lol!!!! They didn't want a fast moving lure today, Slow way down!!!! Or you'll miss a lot of fish? Good luck to all.

Tom   :B


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Nice smallies man!


----------



## BASSINaDL (Aug 24, 2010)

i've fished for small mouth a few times at wb this year, and only have caught Lm..... Biggest about 2 pounds. Fishing from shore, using any low diving minno rapalas i can find, mabey a reble craw would work? ive only fished around the east boat ramp, and a few coves on the west side in about 5 feet of water. Any suggestions would help.

THANKS.....


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Good work dude!


----------



## mbass8dor (May 9, 2004)

Thanks again guys,
Well I hit Westbranch again Sat. Caught a couple smaller Smallmouths and another 2lber. I also hooked up to a Muskie plug with about 20' of braid attached!!! I'll take more pictures of it later today and hopefully upload? I'm heading out again today, Since the rest of the week doesn't look too good! I'll let you know how it goes today. Good luck to all, Stay warm and safe.

Tom


----------



## mbass8dor (May 9, 2004)

Hello all,
Finally was able to get at picture to upload of the plug!!!
It does look like a custom made bait? Had to use a different camera,
So not the best quality picture?

Tom


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Wow...congrats on the awesome smallie catches...those are great!!!
We managed a few smallies up there in September during a tourney on top water off a slow tapering point. How is the water level up there right now? Do you think you can still launch off the state park ramp?


----------



## mbass8dor (May 9, 2004)

Flippin 416 said:


> Wow...congrats on the awesome smallie catches...those are great!!!
> We managed a few smallies up there in September during a tourney on top water off a slow tapering point. How is the water level up there right now? Do you think you can still launch off the state park ramp?


 Water's low, But don't see problems launching!
You just need to be careful out there like anywhere elsethis time of year.
The baitfish seem to be off shore right now, Fishing is real slow from shore?
But should be good from a boat? Good luck.

Tom


----------



## WishinIWuzFishin (Jun 17, 2009)

WOW....while I was out at Mosquito getting skunked yesterday, you were probably out at West Branch pulling in more nice fish. You're even catching nice lures. I'm jealous. 

One good thing......I've never fished West Branch so at least I know the lures you're catching aren't mine. LOL

Good job and thanks for posting.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

I think that is a Muskie Train MX9 Tom. I don't own any so I can't be sure but they look a lot like that.


----------



## mbass8dor (May 9, 2004)

MadMac said:


> I think that is a Muskie Train MX9 Tom. I don't own any so I can't be sure but they look a lot like that.


 Thanks Steve!
It looks like a new plug, The picture doesn't do it justice?

Tom


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Well we were able to sneak out on West Brach yesterday afternoon....it was windy on the main lak so we tucked into some of the creek arms looking for some schoolers. We wound up with 5 largemouth...nothing to big, the biggest was 15". I did wind up hooking into a pretty decent muskie, probably close to 32" to 36"...I have a cell phone pic of it. Water was pretty clear holding at 47.5 to 48.5 degrees. It was great to get out for a while....might have to try it again tomorrow if the weather holds.


----------



## TTfishing (Apr 28, 2010)

Tom,
That's a Muskie Train MX9. We make 3 different sizes of that lure. 4", 6", and the one you have which is a 9". The MX4 is great for bass, walleye and Muskie. If you want to trade the MX9 that you found for some MX4's we would gladly make a deal. Call Mike or Trent at (330)297-1158 if you are interested. You can look our website to see picture of the lures and some of the fish caught on them. 

Thanks,
Trent


----------



## Muskyman (Jan 30, 2005)

Nice fish mbass8or!
Thanks Trent. I was going to verify it was a MX, I just wasn't sure if it was a 6 or a 9. What color is the one he found Shadisco?


----------



## mbass8dor (May 9, 2004)

Muskyman said:


> Nice fish mbass8or!
> Thanks Trent. I was going to verify it was a MX, I just wasn't sure if it was a 6 or a 9. What color is the one he found Shadisco?


 Thanks guys,
Trent I'll be getting in touch with you soon? Muskyman, It is indeed an MX9 in the shadisco color. Anyone still catching fish at Westbranch? I'm thinking about hitting it to get my new reel set-up for Spring? Be safe out there everyone.

Tom


----------

